# My 12x12x18 Exo Terra Vivarium



## kthehun89 (Jul 23, 2009)

Having kept frogs in the past, I recently was excited when my brother gave me this 12x12x18 Exo Terra for Christmas. I already had alot of the soil and tank components from previous builds, so I didn't have to spend too much to set it up. 

The lighting is a 13w LED from Lightyourreptiles.com, and the fixture is fantastic. IT DUMPS light, and doesnt get hot at all. The bottom is hydroton, mesh, then sphagum moss. The soil is my own ABG mix, and i have a cork background insert. I have a sterilized cyprus stump that will serve as the center of the vivarium. I also recently attached 2 sterilized mushroom colonies to the cork tile and stump. 

As far as plantage, I have 3 Neoregalia in the tank. One fireball, one Tiger cub, and the other is unkown. I have the tiger cub planted in the cyprus stumps' hole, so it is not sitting in soil. I also have one Cryptanthus, some tropical Hawaiian moss, a phalaenopsis orchis, and some baby tears. It has been seeded heavily from an established springtail culture. 

As far as stocking, I have 3 Cobalt froglets, and 2 are in the quarantine sweater box. Those two I got from the LA county Reptile Supershow, and the other from a local breeder. I'm going to keep them in here until I can sex out a pair and then sell the other one. I think this viv will be a good size for a pair, and they have plenty of hoping room. 

Let me know what you guys think!



















The bigger froglet is in here while his buddies transition...


----------



## kthehun89 (Jul 23, 2009)

No input????


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

That looks nice to me.

That orchid will probably do better if you mount it up on the stump. If the substrate in the bottom of the tank is very moist the orchid roots will just rot and die.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

The tank looks good. A 12x12x18 will not be big enough for 2 adult tincs though though..


----------



## kthehun89 (Jul 23, 2009)

I planted the orchid in a closed plastic pot raised a half inch off the substrate as to prevent it from acquiring too much moisture. I'll track it and see how it does, and if it starts to decline i'll plant it up on the stump!

As far as the size, it'll be tight fit for an adult pair, but I definitely plan on building a slightly larger viv before they are full grown. I've considered getting a thumbnail species for it later, way down the line.

K


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

i think it looks lovely. you have a nice eye for composition


----------



## kthehun89 (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks! I'm excited for this to grow in and mature


----------



## kthehun89 (Jul 23, 2009)

I recently finished building a 20g terrestrial setup for my cobalt trio, which is growing fast in quarantine. 

I'm getting a probable pair of standard Sans line imitators for this tank either this weekend or the next. I'm excited to get my first thumbnails!!!!


----------



## jibfest (Dec 1, 2010)

It looks like your background is bowed away from the glass? If theres any room what-so-ever, they will find a way to get stck back there


----------



## InHoc1855 (Apr 28, 2011)

jibfest said:


> It looks like your background is bowed away from the glass? If theres any room what-so-ever, they will find a way to get stck back there


I was going to say the exact same thing, they will find a way to wedge themselves in there. Other than that looks good.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

It looks nice, I really like the stump with the brom. For imitators, I would suggest you get some sort of vine plant that will fill in the background so there isn't so much bare space between the broms. 
Also, you bought those are cobalts? Maybe it's just the lighting or something, but that picture looks a bit lighter like patricias. The tincs will appreciate more space in the 20 gallon, just watch for same sex aggression as they mature because you might end up only being able to keep a pair in that when full grown.
Good luck,
Bryan


----------



## kthehun89 (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys. The background has bowed due to the humidity, but there is absolutely no way back there as its a tight seal along the sides. Fruit flies even haven't even gotten back there, so if they cant make it in there then frogs wont either. It was a cause for concern though.


----------



## kthehun89 (Jul 23, 2009)

Baltimore Bryan said:


> It looks nice, I really like the stump with the brom. For imitators, I would suggest you get some sort of vine plant that will fill in the background so there isn't so much bare space between the broms.
> Also, you bought those are cobalts? Maybe it's just the lighting or something, but that picture looks a bit lighter like patricias. The tincs will appreciate more space in the 20 gallon, just watch for same sex aggression as they mature because you might end up only being able to keep a pair in that when full grown.
> Good luck,
> Bryan


I am also watchful about that frog. I got that one locally at the local herp store labeled as a cobalt, while the other two were from a reputable dealer. It is darker than the pics, but I'm watching it. My goal would be to get a pair out of this, and sell the other member when they are all sexed.


----------



## kthehun89 (Jul 23, 2009)

Here's the little guy.


----------



## kthehun89 (Jul 23, 2009)

A small update guys and gals. 

The tank has been up and running since the beginning of the year, and today I got its permanent inhabitants. I moved my cobalt froglet out into a 20g tall tank, and this tank sat seeding springtails and maturing. 

Thanks to dartsanddrags, Scott, I got 3 veradero imitators in a trade who are calling this viv home. Within minutes of entry, one male began calling. They are eating away already on all the springtails and ff's. I'm super happy with them. I know for sure I have 2 males since I have seen both of them call, and it is quite adorable watching them follow each other around the tank. Hopefully they will be producing soon!





































Let me know what you guys think. I'd love any feed back.


----------



## kthehun89 (Jul 23, 2009)

My suspected female, identified by the spot on her head.









My confirmed second male, identified long orange stripe down his back. Seen calling









I'll get a pic of my other confirmed male when he's out.


----------



## Equidoc2013 (Nov 28, 2011)

That tank is really cute! And your frogs are gorgeous. I'm about to put together a tank this size for my first thumbnail frogs. Not sure what kind I'm getting yet, but I'm excited!


----------



## kthehun89 (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks Alyson!

I lucked out with 3 males in this trio, but I'm working on getting 2 females. I'll keep one 2.1 group and trade the other 1.1 group for another species of thumb. 

These little guys are super bold, I'd really suggest an imitator as your first thumb.


----------



## cosyis77 (Mar 12, 2012)

looks good


----------



## kthehun89 (Jul 23, 2009)

Here is an updated shot. Still havent seen the 3rd varadero call so I'm hoping it's a female. The other 2 are awfully interested in her as well.


----------

